# Pet Transportation



## English girl in SA (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi 

I've been living in SA for 2 years now and due to move back to the UK next May. We bought 2 Maltese terriers last year which we will be flying home with us. Does anyone have any experience of travelling to the UK with their pets? They're completely up to date with their rabies jabs and I got them tested 2 months ago so now also have the certificate showing it's negative. Does anyone know how long these certificates are valid for?

Thanks in advance!

Heather


----------



## Heidz (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi Heather! We are moving back to the UK with our Jack Russel and we are using Pet Paws to move them. 
1. They have to be microchipped.
2. They have to have Rabies Blood tests within 3 months of travel 
3. All Vaccinations up to date.

Hope that helps!
Heidi


----------



## English girl in SA (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi Heidi 

Thanks v much! They're micro chipped and jabbed so I will just keep on top of it until we fly, I've found a company that can help with arranging the flight so that takes a bit of pressure off! Good luck with your move


----------

